# Diamond Resorts Deeded week



## fiberoptic (Nov 25, 2019)

My wife and I own my a deeded week at Ocean Beach club at Virginia Beach in March we’ve had this for about 15 years probably. I got a call last week from Diamond Resorts to go to a presentation to explain more about our benefits. Apparently Diamond Resorts bought gold key Resorts a years ago and we were never told about the transition to a point system. Yesterday they shared that we could transition to their point system but have to pay A lot of money to transition to their point system.  Seems totally unfair.  Our timeshare is supposedly worth 8700 points but we have to pay a lot of money to move it to that system.  Appreciate anyone’s advice on how to proceed


----------



## moonstone (Nov 25, 2019)

We were told that we had to pay to convert our deeded week (not with Diamond) an amount that was greater than our original purchase price or we would never be able to exchange it. We told them we'd take our chances, we purchased the week once, we were not paying to purchase it again!  That was a long time ago (maybe 10years?) and we have never had any problems exchanging it!

The points system sounded good to us so we ended up getting a resale points package for next to nothing at a resort in Pigeon Forge. The resort was then purchased by Diamond last year so unfortunately we are now Diamond owners.  We just attended a Diamond 'owners update' as a prerequisite for our 3 free night stay at Mystic Dunes and they tried to talk us into exchanging our deeded points week into Diamond Points. The cost was high and I knew from my research that it would also result in our maintenance fees going even higher (Diamond raised them about 20% when they took over). Then there is also the Diamond club or whatever they call it membership that goes with the points. No thanks!!

I would keep what you have, involve Diamond as little as possible, and certainly never buy anything from a sales presentation. JMHO


~Diane


----------



## nuwermj (Nov 25, 2019)

fiberoptic said:


> My wife and I own my a deeded week at Ocean Beach club at Virginia Beach in March we’ve had this for about 15 years probably. I got a call last week from Diamond Resorts to go to a presentation to explain more about our benefits. Apparently Diamond Resorts bought gold key Resorts a years ago and we were never told about the transition to a point system. Yesterday they shared that we could transition to their point system but have to pay A lot of money to transition to their point system.  Seems totally unfair.  Our timeshare is supposedly worth 8700 points but we have to pay a lot of money to move it to that system.  Appreciate anyone’s advice on how to proceed



The Diamond sales department lies. It is their normal mode of operation. "... and we were never told about the transition to a point system" is a standard lie from all the Diamond sales centers. You do NOT need to "transition to their point system." You do not need to buy points.

If you are satisfied with your deeded week, you may keep it and continue using it the same as you have in the past. Sales will not stop lying to you and pressuring you to convert. This is a company with despicable sales practices. Beware.


----------



## DRIless (Nov 25, 2019)

nuwermj said:


> The Diamond sales department lies. It is their normal mode of operation. "... and we were never told about the transition to a point system" is a standard lie from all the Diamond sales centers. You do NOT need to "transition to their point system." You do not need to buy points.
> 
> If you are satisfied with your deeded week, you may keep it and continue using it the same as you have in the past. Sales will not stop lying to you and pressuring you to convert. This is a company with despicable sales practices. Beware.



While I agree, you do not need to buy points. ... as more and more people do convert to points, Diamond controls more and more inventory in their Trusts and there becomes less and less inventory for you to choose from with your week if it floats.  If you own a fixed week and are happy with that, you can stick with that with absolutely no need to change.


----------



## goaliedave (Nov 25, 2019)

the advantage of their points system is free exchange within their portfolio. if you are happy without that why change?

Sent from my SM-J327W using Tapatalk


----------



## RLS50 (Nov 25, 2019)

fiberoptic said:


> My wife and I own my a deeded week at Ocean Beach club at Virginia Beach in March we’ve had this for about 15 years probably. I got a call last week from Diamond Resorts to go to a presentation to explain more about our benefits. Apparently Diamond Resorts bought gold key Resorts a years ago and we were never told about the transition to a point system. Yesterday they shared that we could transition to their point system but have to pay A lot of money to transition to their point system.  Seems totally unfair.  Our timeshare is supposedly worth 8700 points but we have to pay a lot of money to move it to that system.  Appreciate anyone’s advice on how to proceed


We also own deeded weeks at Ocean Beach Club.   About 3 years back we were given the same line as you, told it multiple times even by different agents on different phone calls just like yours.  It's just a shell game to try and convince you that what you have is somehow not good enough and that you must buy points.   Some owners in Virginia Beach were even told that they were going to get stuck with massive special assessments (of up to $5k) if they didn't convert to points.   It was just a tactic to try and scare people.

However you do not need to give up your deeded week and you don't need to pay Diamond anything to continue to enjoy your deeded week (beyond paying your annual maintenance fee).

If anything, and you are curious about other Diamond properties, you could look into joining the Diamond Destination Exchange program.   That is where you can take your deeded week at Ocean Beach Club, and in some years if you want to go to another Diamond property you can trade your week into a Diamond property somewhere else.   Diamond's internal exchange system is setup like when you trade your week via Interval International.


----------



## artringwald (Nov 25, 2019)

DRIless said:


> While I agree, you do not need to buy points. ... as more and more people do convert to points, Diamond controls more and more inventory in their Trusts and there becomes less and less inventory for you to choose from with your week if it floats.  If you own a fixed week and are happy with that, you can stick with that with absolutely no need to change.


You have a smaller inventory to choose from, but you also have less competition for the inventory. Although many owners have converted or returned deeds at our home resort in Poipu, we've never had trouble booking our deeded weeks. Of course, we usually book them one year out.


----------



## chemteach (Nov 26, 2019)

I believe Ocean Beach Club is all fixed weeks.  You can use your week in the same way you always have.  You may want to try Destination Exchange, Diamonds Internal Exchange Program.  If your unit is a lockout, you can get two weeks in Destination Exchange.  The nice thing about Dest. Exchange is that you can get a nicer unit by paying an upgrade fee.  I've gotten some great exchanges with Dest. Exchange!!  But I wouldn't convert an 8700 point week to The club.


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 26, 2019)

Diamond also took over our Mystic Dunes property many years after we bought week 52. We either use it or deposit it with II. Other than huge increases in the maintenance fees, no change from prior management groups.

Sheila


----------



## DRIless (Dec 3, 2019)

artringwald said:


> You have a smaller inventory to choose from, but you also have less competition for the inventory. Although many owners have converted or returned deeds at our home resort in Poipu, we've never had trouble booking our deeded weeks. Of course, we usually book them one year out.


While I totally agree with you, the 'dynamics' of a smaller inventory to choose from can be more challenging unless you do as you do and book at the start of your booking windows.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 3, 2019)

Can the OP, still exchange with RCI and II with their deeded week?


----------

